# Icemaker won't dispense ice, ran a small test already



## amodoko (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm helping my mom fix her ice maker in her fridge. It just stopped making ice. It is for a kitchenaid fridge. The model number is: KSRG25FKWH01
It was made in 2001. 

The thing is, if I fill the tray up with water, it will freeze the ice, and the ice won't come out.  If I wait a few days, then the ice will simply have evaporated (it won't come out in the tray or anything, it may have melted again and just leaked out or evaporated).  There was some dripping from the back of the freezer whenever I fill the ice tray up, but it stops and allows the water to freeze.  So I don't know what's wrong.  

Summary:  If I fill the tray up with water, sometimes there is water dripping at the back of the freezer from inside.  However, it will allow the water to freeze to form ice cubes.  After a few days, the ice maker will not dispense the ice, it will stay in the tray.  After a few more days, the ice will simply "dissappear" as if it re-melted and dripped away or evaporated.  I have no clue if the icemaker itself is bad, or if there is a leak, or both.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 9, 2010)

Make sure that the water inlet is not frozen with a chunk of ice in it, keeping the water from filling up the tray. Had this happen to me.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 11, 2010)

The wire bail has to make the switch where it moves inside the ice maker. Make sure it's hitting it. Try dropping the wire bail letting it drop hard to see if it will make the switch. You can make sure the switch works by checking it for continuity when it's depressed. 

You can look inside the control module to see if the gears are locked up or missing teeth. The parts in your ice maker are replaceable if you can determine which you need. The control module is a common problem. Here is a link to a diagram and parts list of your ice maker based on your model number. 

Ice maker, optional replacement parts for WHIRLPOOL KSRG25FKWH01 | AppliancePartsPros.com


----------

